# Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich



## Schleifer (4. November 2019)

*Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

Moin,

ich habe im Büro zwei Bildschirme stehen, die sich nicht drehen lassen. Wenn ich Mandanten im Gespräch etwas zeigen möchte (Steuerbescheid, Excel, whatever) geht das nur durch Ausdrucken oder indem sie sich bei mir fast auf den Tisch legen, um was sehen zu können. Suboptimal sag ich mal.

Nun kam ich auf die Idee hinter den Monitoren mittels VESA Arm einen dritten Monitor zu installieren und diesen via HDMI Splitter (nicht: HDMI Switch) an den PC anzuschließen. HDMI ist nicht Displayport und deswegen werden  vermutlich beide mittels Splitter angeschlossene Monitore dasselbe Bild anzeigen. Das wäre mir auch sehr lieb, denn dann kann ich auf meinem Monitor sehen, was die Mandanten auf dem 3. Monitor auch sehen und die zeigenswürdigen Dinge mit der Maus umkreisen, ohne dass ich mich verrenken muss.

Daher nur nochmal zur Absicherung:
1. Zeigen die mittels HDMI Splitter angeschlossenen Monitore wirklich dasselbe Bild, oder wird doch der Desktop dann auf 3 Monitore erweitert?
2. Spielt es eine Rolle, wenn der 3. Monitor ausgeschaltet ist, oder beeinflusst das den anderen am Splitter angeschlossenen Schirm?

Danke schonmal


Sowas hier meine ich:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LCUJX9G/ref=dp_prsubs_1


----------



## NatokWa (4. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

Wozu mit so einem Kram anfangen ? Völlig unnötig . 

Schließ den 3. Monitor ganz normal an die GraKa an und SPIEGEL den Monitor der dort "Ebenfalls" angezeigt werden sol einfach drauf . Windoof liefert alles dafür nötige mit (Hat's zumindest mal .... hatte schonlange nicht mehr mit dieer Problematik zu tun) .


----------



## Schleifer (4. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

Ne ne, das kann Windows noch. Einzelne Mitarbeiter hier verwenden drei Monitore mit jeweils verschiedenen Inhalten. Aufgrund des von mir genutzten Ryzen 3 2200G habe ich keine extra Grafikkarte und daher nur zwei Anschlüsse. Insofern ist das mit dem Splitter ganz charmant.
"Unnötig" weil zu kompliziert, oder weil problembehaftet?

Den Mitarbeitern mit 3 Schirmen hab ich eine Nvidia GT 710 mit HDMI/DVI/VGA Anschlüssen für 40€ verbaut. Nicht schön, funktioniert aber.


----------



## NatokWa (4. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

Die Sache ist eig. die , das HDMI im gegensatz zu DP als Point to Point Connection aufgebaut ist . Bei DP kannst einfach Daisy-Chain machen aber ob das mit HDMI auch so klappt .... der Monitor identifiziert sich ja bei der GraKa (der APU) , also ist das wirklich ne Frage OB es klappt . Wenn der Splitter sich natürlich als Monitor ausgibt und das Bild von sich aus weiterreicht ohne das der PC das mitbekommt , sprich TROTZDEM nur EIN Bildschirm vom PC angesprochen wird (aus Sicht des PC's) ,  DANN sollte es kein Problem sein .... Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus des Teil (was du verlinkt hast) das so macht .... aber bei 16€ stellen sich bei mir aus erfahrung die Nackenhaare auf .... weil SEHR billig meiner meinung nach . 

Evtl. käme ja einer dieser Monitore on Frage welche über USB angeschloßen werden ? Ein eigener Anschluß ist (soweit möglich) IMMER besser als Splitter etc.


----------



## tripod (4. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

du hast hier mehrere möglichkeiten, je nachdem wie du das haben möchtest.

deine möglichkeit mit splitter sollte funktionieren. ein splitter holt sich die auflösung mit der er die anzeige skaliert von einem der angeschlossenen
 bildschirme und dubliziert die anzeige dann auf den zweiten bildschirm. wenn du zwei identische monitore am splitter anschliesst sollte es bezüglich
 auflösung keine probleme geben. hier sitzt du an deinem schreibtisch und zeigst deinem kunden, der in der beratungsecke sitzt eben nur das,
was du auf "deinen" über den splitter angeschlossenen bildschirm auch siehst.
benötigt: gutes hdmi-kabel und im idealfall zwei gleiche monitore oder zwei monitore mit gleicher auflösung damit du keine "balken" am rand hast.

es gäbe auch noch die möglichkeit mit einem hdmi-extender. da brauchst du dann aber wie schon erwähnt wurde eine grafikkarte mit 3 ports
 und eine lan-verbindung zur beratungsecke über die du das hdmi signal legst.
vorteil wäre hier, dass du dich mit deinem kunden in die beratungsecke setzen "könntest" und von dort aus über den extender sogar eine tastatur und maus nutzen könntest.
benötigt: guten hdmi-extender(mit usb).

die einfachste möglichkeit wäre mit nur einem hdmi-kabel. habe erst vor kurzem bei den tagesangeboten von amazon hdmi-glasfaserkabel gesehen.

je nach verkabelung in deinem büro wäre es möglich die kabel auch noch fast unsichtbar zu verlegen. z.b. über bereits verlegte netzwerkkabel.

edit zu deinen fragen:
1. ja
2. normalerweise solltest du jeden der beiden an den splitter angeschlossenen monitore einzeln ohne probleme aus- und einschalten können

eine meiner meinung nach relativ gute marke in bezug auf hdmi-extender: agptek
mir bekannte marken in bezug auf hdmi-splitter: csl, ligawo


----------



## NatokWa (5. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

Ich glaube du hast sein Problem nicht richtig verstanden .... er braucht einen dritten Monitor weil er seinen 2. nicht UMDREHEN kann zum Kunden , da sind keine Distanzen zu überbrücken . Der Dritte Monitor könnte praktisch direkt hinter dem "2." stehen , nur in eine andere Richtung zeigend . 
Extender ist damit vom Tisch *g*


----------



## Schleifer (5. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort. Saß gestern bis Mitternacht im Büro -.-

Ja, der 3. Monitor soll in der Tat mehr oder minder hinter den beiden anderen stehen (bzw. schwenkbar mittels Arm+VESA angebracht sein). Meine "Beratungsecke" ist mein Schreibtisch.  Insofern gibt es in der Tat keine Distanzen zu überbrücken.
Das 16€ Teil war schlicht das Erste, dass ich gefunden habe. Die Chance, dass es genau das wird ist überschaubar. Auch wenn Office Monitore heute kein Geld mehr kosten (Datev zieht keine Vorteile aus UHD, daher bleibt's bei FHD!), sollte der Rest schon halbwegs gut sein. Ein Ryzen 3 2200G ist eh Overkill, aber ich wollt mich hier aus Ego Gründen nicht mit nem Celeron oder so hinsetzen. 

Ich denke, ich werde mal einen Splitter testen. Bildschirme und Kabel habe ich hier ja genug rumstehen/-liegen. Dann muss eben einer der Leute hier mal kurzfristig mit nem Schirm weniger auskommen. Ich weiß eh noch nicht, wie ich das optisch halbwegs ansprechend löse, ohne dass es wie bei Edeka an der Kasse mit dem schwenkbaren EC-Kartenleser aussieht.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## tripod (5. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

war dann wohl etwas über das ziel hinausgeschossen von mir 
hab ich mir wohl etwas arbeit mit nach hause genommen in meinen grauen zellen. 

und um evtl doch noch ein ganz klein bisschen was beizutragen:
kabelklett hilft gegen das kabelwirrwarr auf dem schreibtisch, wenn da dann 3 monitore und verkabelung auf dem schreibtisch herumliegt.


----------



## Schleifer (8. November 2019)

*AW: Absegnung: 2 Monitore an einem HDMI über Splitter möglich*

So, erster Test mit einem alten 27'' Schirm war erfolgreich. Heute soll dann ein "richtiger" Monitor ankommen. Da ich auf 1080p beschränkt war, kostet das ja alles kein Geld mehr.

Ist jetzt der 32''er Viewsonic VX3276-mhd für 200€ geworden. Dienstag soll dann noch ein Monitorarm ankommen

EDIT: @tripod: Da die Monitore am Schreibtischrand stehen, fallen die Kabel zum Glück nicht auf. Sie verlaufen, Kabelkanälen sei dank, unsichtbar unter dem Tisch. Der sichtbare Teil wurde natürlich fein säuberlich mit Klett-Kabelbindern zusammengefasst. Hab die Dinger mittlerweile flächendeckend im ganzen Büro "verbaut". Bei irgendwem ist ja immer irgendwas umzubauen (z.B. wenn ich zu Testzwecken Mitarbeitern Monitore klaue  ). Da sind mir Kabelbinder aus Plastik ein Graus.


----------

